# Entry into SA/passports



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all, I ahave a dilemma I hope someone would be able to give some advice on... we have been living in the UK and my children has Brittish passports. Now, we decided to relocate back to SA, and not thinking anything of it, stayed for 9 months! After this period we decided, no work, lets go back to UK... BUT, at the airport I was stopped by customs controle because my _children!!_ overstayed their welcome!!! I now have this massive fine on their passports. 

Also, we did register their births with the local municipality and have a letter saying that they can stay in SA, but I didn't have this on me at the airport to show!

My question (sorry for the long story!) - my children's passports are due for renewing, does anybody know if this fine would be carried over to the new passport number or would i have to go to the SA embacy (sigh) and have the fine taken off?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a South African fine not a British one so know it won't be carried over into UK Passports, unless you mean that you've applied for new SA Passports, I doubt whether it would be carried over but I would certainly take all the paperwork with me when applying for these passports. It would have been so much easier if you applied for their SA passports during the nine months you were here.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> Hi all, I ahave a dilemma I hope someone would be able to give some advice on... we have been living in the UK and my children has Brittish passports. Now, we decided to relocate back to SA, and not thinking anything of it, stayed for 9 months! After this period we decided, no work, lets go back to UK... BUT, at the airport I was stopped by customs controle because my _children!!_ overstayed their welcome!!! I now have this massive fine on their passports.
> 
> Also, we did register their births with the local municipality and have a letter saying that they can stay in SA, but I didn't have this on me at the airport to show!
> 
> My question (sorry for the long story!) - my children's passports are due for renewing, does anybody know if this fine would be carried over to the new passport number or would i have to go to the SA embacy (sigh) and have the fine taken off?


I did not know that municipalities had authority to decide about length of stay in any country? Where were your children born?
Has absolutely sweet blue nothing to do with any municipality?

Not too sure do you want to renew your childrens British passports?

Why do you have to visit the SA embassy?


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Johanna said:


> I did not know that municipalities had authority to decide about length of stay in any country? Where were your children born?
> Has absolutely sweet blue nothing to do with any municipality?
> 
> Not too sure do you want to renew your childrens British passports?
> ...


To register their births. Perhaps I didn't make it clear - no worries.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Lieschen said:


> To register their births. Perhaps I didn't make it clear - no worries.


Births must be registered at Home Affairs, as far as I know.


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Lieshen

i had a friend "thai" did an overstay about six months, left the country to the uk stayed there for a year, went back to thailand changed her name and passport, returned to RSA only to be caught for the overstay fine. We payed the R2000 fine and she was allowed to enter S.A again
Facial recognition.


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

rooineckrsa said:


> Hi Lieshen
> 
> i had a friend "thai" did an overstay about six months, left the country to the uk stayed there for a year, went back to thailand changed her name and passport, returned to RSA only to be caught for the overstay fine. We payed the R2000 fine and she was allowed to enter S.A again
> Facial recognition.


Wow! Scary!  I guess it means standing in line before we can book any flights to SA with my children!
Thank you!


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

Johanna said:


> Births must be registered at Home Affairs, as far as I know.


LOL u r correct! I have been away too long...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This thread is quite confusing to me. First you worry about the fine and then you want to register births?

Nevertheless, yes, your fine is supposed to be recorded and eventually paid, even on a new passport. Simply pay the fine.


----------



## Lieschen (Nov 5, 2012)

LegalMan said:


> This thread is quite confusing to me. First you worry about the fine and then you want to register births?
> 
> Nevertheless, yes, your fine is supposed to be recorded and eventually paid, even on a new passport. Simply pay the fine.


No LegalMan, it actually has nothing to do with registration of births - but the fine on the child's passport that will need to be cancelled b4 I can enter thecountry with them.
Your moderator confused the whole issue. Granted I said 'municipality' not 'home office! I have legal documents stating they may stay in the country, but didn't have it on me at the airport, hence the fine. I was just hoping not to have to go to SA embassy.


----------

